# Soil test results



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Just got my soil sample results back. Can someone help me decipher this?


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I also checked my lot size of the back yard and I'm at 4500 square feet.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They already did for you in the bottom right. The recommendations are for the entire year not at once. I would apply pottasium and ignore the phosphorus if you return your clippings.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm just really not understanding it 100% this is still all new to me. I do understand that the recommendation is per 1000 square feet. Your saying their recommendations should be split maybe into thirds and apply only 1/3 of the recommendation?

Which should I try to fix first? Maybe the PH level? I don't see any sulfur available at any local no box store. Just give me some time playing around on TLF and I'll gain a lot of knowledge!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm at work. I will have to get back to you unless someone else does.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

For example, they are recommending you put down 4lbs N over the course of the year. You can split that into 3 or 4 apps throughout the season. To make it simple, say you do 4 fert apps this year, you would put down 1lb N/per K each time. If you did 3 apps, you would put down 1.33lb N / K each time.

Someone else will have to help with the rest.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

When I'm looking at fertilizers almost everything is just high in nitrogen and nothing else. I looked at some starter fertilizer, which I still have some at home, would that be ok to throw down? If not where can I find some good fertilizer?

I'll have to order sulfur online I can't find it anywhere local.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your pH is slightly high. This means that iron is not really available to your lawn. Sulfur could be used to lower the pH but it needs warm weather to activate the bacteria that do this. You wont see immediate results. If you chose to do this, they recommend 5lb/ksqft. and no more than 10lb/ksqft/yr. You will either need to buy it online or at a garden center. You will need around 10lb/ksqft to push your pH down.

In my opinion you dont need more phosphorous if you return your clippings (mulch mow).

You need potassium. The best choice is SOP (0-0-50). It is tricky to find. Search if you have an Advance Turf Solution. They do sell it. Otherwise a coop or a seed & feed store. Think of places farmers go to. Some might try to sell you MOP (0-0-60). It will work but it is not as nice to the soil.

Since we discussed iron, if you want more green color, then milo will work in your pH. You could also spray iron to the lawn, but not to the soil.

For nitrogen, I would recommend Ammonium Sulfate (AS) (21-0-0). It works better on alkaline soils (pH>7.0). Look for it when you look for the SOP.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I will call them tomorrow about pricing and also will call siteone. Thanks again for the help so far. So you'd say continuing milorganite will help situate the PH?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is $36 for the SOP and around $20 for the AS at the Advance Turf by me.

Milo wont do anything to your pH. It just helps that the iron it has work when the pH is above 7. So it will turn your lawn more green if you use it.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

So the AS is mainly nitrogen and sulfur. My report says to do 4lbs of nitrogen per 1000 square and 5.8 lbs of sulfur per 1000 square feet. I have 4500 square feet. So to make sure I'm right I'll need about 20-25 pound bag of AS? Does the entire 25 pounds over my 4500 square feet be applied all at once?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The max I recommend is 1lb of N/ksqft per rolling month. For AS it is 4.7lb/ksqft (1 / 0.21 =4.7)


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks g-man! I'm still waiting to call I'm just trying to figure out how much of AS I'll need and how much SOP will you suppose I need? Just for some schooling the SOP is to raise my potassium level correct?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One bag each (50lb) would be enough for now. If you need more, buy it next year.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Totals per 1000sqft (M):
AMS
21-0-0-24S
N: 4 lbs of N / .21 =19 lbs of AMS

SOP
0-0-50-17S
K: 3.6 lbs of K /.5=7.2 lbs of SOP

This takes care of N and K.

Sulfur:
19 lbs of AMS * .24 = 4.57 lbs S
7.2 lbs of SOP * .17 = 1.2 lbs of S
4.57+1.2=5.77 lbs of S

So, if you apply
4 lbs of N using AMS
and
3.6 lbs of K using SOP
you will have applied 5.77 lbs of S.

This of course doesn't work if you use urea or other products.
Read following posts....

This is all calculated based on 1M (M=1000sqft). You have 4.5M. So...
AMS: 19*4.5=85.5
SOP: 7.2*4.5=32.4
You need to buy 2 bags of AMS (50lbs) and 1 bag of SOP (50lbs) for this year.

You shouldn't apply more than 1 lbs of N per app, so you can divide in into 4 apps or more if you want. Apply 1 app per month. Wait 30 days before the next app. Also, you need to make sure there is sufficient water. Rain or water the lawn. Probably best not to do this in the middle of summer unless your's are mild or don't go above 80 much.

If you did 4 apps, you can do:
now?: 21 lbs AMS and 8.1 lbs SOP
Sept: 21 lbs AMS and 8.1 lbs SOP
Oct: 21.5 lbs AMS and 8.1 lbs SOP
Nov: 22 lbs AMS and 8.1 lbs SOP

For timing, maybe do the last 3 apps in sept, oct, nov. For the first app, if it is warm outside now, divide it in 2 and do half now and half in a month.

Optional: If you want to create a slow release type of program instead of a large spike every month in fert, cut each app in 2 and do half on the 1st and the other half on the 15th.

Super optional: Do a weekly app by dividing the monthly by 4.

Obviously, you do need a scale and a bucket to pour the AMS and SOP into to mix it together before spreading it out. I use this below but you can use your bathroom scale if you felt is was accurate enough.
https://www.amazon.com/Accuteck-ShipPro-Digital-Shipping-W-8580-110-Black/dp/B00KYA0RC2/ref=sr_1_6?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1528907300&sr=1-6&keywords=postal+scale

I hope I got my numbers correct. If @g-man or someone could verify... I'll edit to fix numbers if need be. Much appreciated!

edit: I kept writing P instead of K. :roll:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Numbers look correct to me.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I respectfully disagree.
First: Although sulfur (S) is an essential plant nutrient, plants including turf can only take up and use sulfur in the form of sulfate (SO4). However, sulfate will not lower soil pH. When elemental Sulfur is applied to soil and conditions are amenable (temp and moisture) a soil microbe will combine Sulfur (S) with water (H2O) to create sulfuric acid (H2SO4) and a lot of excess H+. The sulfuric acid is very unstable and breaks down into two H+ ions and a sulfate (SO4) molecule. It's this additional H+ that is created that will lower soil pH. The sulfate is a "waste" bi-product that happens to be beneficial to the plant. It does not acidify.

Spectrum is advising the addition of 5.8 lbs/M of elemental sulfur for the purpose of lowering the soil pH. You cannot substitute sulfate (from ammonium sulfate or potassium sulfate or any other source of sulfate) as it will not affect soil pH. The ammonium sulfate and potassium sulfate is a good source for sulfate as a plant nutrient. Keep in mind that nirification of ammonia will also creat excess H+ ions whcih will have an addition acidifying affect.

Common maximum single application rate for N is 1lb/M(thousand square feet). To calculate the amount of an N product to apply each time divide 1 (the amount of N you wish to apply) by the percent of N listed on the fertilizer product bag. In the case of AS, N is 21% of the bag content. 1 / .21 = 4.7 lbs of AS fertilizer product per one thousand feet will deliver 1 lb of N. Spectrum recommends 4 lbs of N for the year, so you will apply 4.7 lbs of As product in four separate applications. Total amount of AS for the year that you will need to have in stock to do this is 4.7 lbs/M times 4 applications times 4.5 thousand square feet is 85 lbs of AS.

Spectrum recommends 3.6 lbs of K2O be applied per thousand square feet for the year. If you are going to break their 4 lb N application into 4 separate applications, might as well divide the K2O into 4 applications also and apply the nitrogen and potassium at the same time for simplicity. 3.6 lbs of K2O / 4 =.9 lbs/M of K2O each application. To determine how much SOP product to apply at a time divide the total amount to be applied by the percentage of K2O in the SOP product bag. SOP is 50% K2O. So, 0.9 lbs of K2O/M divided by 0.50 = 1.8 lbs of SOP product should be applied per thousand square feet in four separate applications over the year.
To calculate the total amount of SOP you will need to have in stock to do this: 1.8 lbs/M times four applications time 4.5 thousand square feet is 32.5 lbs of SOP.
FWIW, I disagree with Spectrum's recommendations for potassium. Personally I would want to raise my reserves some rather than just apply maintenance levels.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks @Ridgerunner! Haha. Brain fart. Of course the S from sulfate doesn't acidify. The acidification comes from the nitrification process. The acidifying ratio is 2.8:1 lb of AMS to S. Do you disagree that the AMS application alone isn't enough to lower the ph?

Regarding K, they are recommending almost a 1:1 ratio. I thought a 2:1 ratio was maintenance. Do you feel differently?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> The acidification comes from the nitrification process. The acidifying ratio is 2.8:1 lb of AMS to S. Do you disagree that the AMS application alone isn't enough to lower the ph?


I have never seen a formula for calculating the amount of acidifying material needed for lowering pH. Lots of charts (see my post below), but they often differ significantly. There are formulas that could be used to estimate the meq of H+ for a specific pH and you conceivably could then calculate the quantity of a acidifying material needed to theoretically produce that amount of H+ needed for a targeted pH, but it would still be a crap shoot due to all the variables. Even lime application calculations are considered only accurate to within 500 lbs per acre (+ or - 10 lbs/M).

Short answer: Yes, I'd see what change could be had from the AS applications rather than adding Sulfur. At the 2.8:1 ratio, 16.25 lbs/M of AS should have the same effect as the 5.8 lbs/M of elemental sulfur. A pH of 7.2 isn't going to be an impediment to a great lawn anyway.



> Regarding K, they are recommending almost a 1:1 ratio. I thought a 2:1 ratio was maintenance. Do you feel differently?


Most turf will use K at an N:K ratio somewhere between 2:1 and 1:1 or for every pound of N, the turf will use somewhere between 0.5 lbs of K and 1 lb of K. Once again, this can vary due to a number of variables: turf type, climate, cultivation practices, ET, etc. Spectrum chose to use a ratio of 1lb N to 0.75 lb of K. They split the difference. Only a follow-up soil test will show what the K use is for a specific lawn in a specific location.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Here are some soil sulfur acidifying charts as examples:
http://msue.anr.msu.edu/uploads/files/Lowering_Soil_pH_with_Sulfur.pdf
http://www.plantstress.com/articles/toxicity_m/soilph%20amend.pdf
http://www.aces.edu/timelyinfo/Ag%20Soil/2008/April/S-04-08.pdf
https://articles.extension.org/pages/13046/raising-soil-ph-and-soil-acidification#Neutral_to_Slightly_Acid_Soils
https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/agf-507
http://grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_managing_soil_ph/


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone so far on all of this information!

I'm having trouble trying to source both locally. I've tried siteone they said they don't have it, no big box stores have it, advance turf I can not ever get them to return a call.

I found this at rural king but it says it's spray grade.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

That looks good. I wonder how small the grains are. Did you try calling multiple site one's? Any farm supply stores?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

With advance turf you likely need to show up.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I only have one siteone locally. I do however have 2 advance turf locations close. The guy I talked to kept trying to get me to buy some other types of fertilizer, he's suppose to call me back with what he recommends I use. I found a local feed store that said he can probably get it from his supplier.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What I do when going to advance turf (or other similar place) is show up with a printed cart of what you want. I just tell them I want one of this and 2 of that for pickup. Act like you know what you are doing and what you want. One time one person try to sell me other stuff, I told him "no thank you, this is what I need."

Local feed stores are great accommodating our request. They need to order it and then call you back when it is there. I like that going thru them I'm supporting the local economy, but advance turf has the stuff in their warehouse and all you need is to pay and get it.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Here is the reply I got back from advance turf.

Just getting back to you. We have a product that will fit well for you. For now you need to put a half of the bag down for now and the other half in 4 to 5 weeks. This will be a 4 to 5 step process.

Product: 22-3-11 50%XCU ZNB $17.00per bag


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's Urea with MOP. It would work, but not ideal. The AS will help with your pH and MOP is not as nice as SOP.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm kinda in a bad spot! I trust you guys here with suggestions but then this guy is all about fertilizer. I'm not sure which direction to go. Probably with the SOP and AS.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Stopped at the local advance turf and they didn't have any but said they will order it for me.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh cool! Good customer service!


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I finally got my AS and SOP!

I plan to do both weekly applications starting now. I will apply 10.5 lbs of AS, followed by 4 lbs of SOP then water it in really good. I want to do the bi weekly so I do not apply to much and stress my yard.

How long does it typically take to see some type of result?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

AS is instantly available to the soil and I see response within a day. Sop, it is hard to tell since it is not something visual.

Be careful with the current heat/temperature. It could be better to do nothing right now.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

With your high CEC soil, it will hold onto the nutrients for a while. You would be fine with a monthly app if you didn't feel like doing the extra yard work. Having said that, bi weekly is great but not required. If you haven't put out fert yet this year, you should see results in about 1 week.

One thing to keep in mind, your weather is hot now and putting down 1lb N even if you break it into 2 apps is a lot of N for this heat. I'm not sure I would recommend doing that now. Too much fert in the heat can kill the grass. I would spread it out more for the summer time. I would also water 0.5" or fert before it rains. This fert needs to be watered in. I would recommend this schedule:

Bi weekly schedule:
Jun week 3 (now): 5lb AMS & 2 lb SOP
Jul week 1: 5lb AMS & 2 lb SOP
Jul week 3: 5lb AMS & 2 lb SOP
Aug week 1: 5lb AMS & 2 lb SOP
Aug week 3: 10lb AMS & 4 lb SOP
Sept week 1: 10lb AMS & 4 lb SOP
Sept week 3: 10lb AMS & 4 lb SOP
Oct week 1: 10lb AMS & 4 lb SOP
Oct week 3: 10lb AMS & 4 lb SOP
Nov week 1: 10lb AMS & 4 lb SOP

Monthly schedule:
Jun week 3 (now): 5lb AMS & 2 lb SOP
Jul week 2: 5lb AMS & 2 lb SOP
Aug week 1: 10lb AMS & 4 lb SOP
Sept week 1: 20lb AMS & 8 lb SOP
Oct week 1: 20lb AMS & 8 lb SOP
Nov week 1: 20lb AMS & 8 lb SOP

Another option is to skip the summer N and start at Aug week 3 for bi weekly and divide the missed SOP into the leftover apps.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

It looks like you are in the low 90's now. Is that right? Maybe wait until Thursday when it is low 80's to fert.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes it's in the 90's. Should I wait for both or will the SOP be ok to apply? Or change it to a weekly application where less N is being applied?

Now I have to figure out my spreader settings! I have the Scotts edgeguard spreader. Anyone have a chart or something I can look at so I know the proper setting for each?


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Fertilizer is down! 5lbs of AS and 2lbs of POA. Now it's being watered in. Finally caught a break with the heat!

I'll do the same no weekly until the 3rd week of August then double the quantity.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

It's been nearly 2 weeks since I applied my fertilizer. I'm really seeing results! I've also been irrigating it to so that may be helping.

Still fighting some weeds though!

I'll get some photos once I get it mowed today.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

So honestly how does it look like it's coming along? This is my lawns first summer after the renovation. Still a lot of work to do.


----------

